# Picote Maxi Miller



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Here are some examples of a picote maxi miller that a friend let me barrow. 

I have posted 3 videos. One before,durning and after. Because this sewer wasn't all that bad The results don't look that impressive on camera. But in person the results looked great. It was amazing how much grinding's/debris was left in the pipe after we ran the picote. When we jetted it was all orange water for quite some time. Over all I was really impressed with the picote and am looking serious at pushing this descaling service. Once I have my own machine. 

Note- turn volume down, my camera makes a high pitch noise.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agCAUfDYWgI


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc-l9cI42BY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma_yDu1Bwwc


----------



## cuseplumber (Nov 1, 2014)

Don't see the video


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

cuseplumber said:


> Don't see the video


just loaded it again


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Do you think it could have looked better if you ran the sandpaper down after the chain got the bulk? looks good by the way. Where you scared the chain might go through the pipe wall if you had gone longer? Thanks


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Cuda said:


> Do you think it could have looked better if you ran the sandpaper down after the chain got the bulk? looks good by the way. Where you scared the chain might go through the pipe wall if you had gone longer? Thanks



Due to my limited experience I thought of the sand paper treatment after I borrowed the machine. In hindsight I would like to have tried that. 


I was initially concerned about blowing the walls out but after we got started that fear went away.

What I explained to my customer was: let's jet, picote and see if we need to jack hammer.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sand paper attachment on cast iron?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

This will blast away scale in cast iron and chew up liners like nothing I've seen before.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

some how I'll figure out how to post some videos of a job we milled. we knew the pipe was thick as could be, but it was so closed off in spot I couldnt get my camera through with the ball guide on. when we were done the pipe was spectacular. 

A flex shaft miller is now on my wish list.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> This will blast away scale in cast iron and chew up liners like nothing I've seen before.


What does that go on to make it spin?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

plungerboy said:


> What does that go on to make it spin?


 A cable very similar to the Picote and its powered by an electric unit for light duty or compressed air for heavy duty cleaning.
It is very aggressive, if there are any offsets you don't want to use this..


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Sand paper attachment on cast iron?


I would try it.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

The tool it spins on is a Goodway tool it is a boiler tube cleaner. You can see them on ebay. It is what nu-flow uses to make their terminations.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

They've got some kick ass drain cleaning and reinstatement tools.


----------

